# Favorite movies (remade)



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't feel like reviving a thread that's been dead for six months...

My top eleven (copying the Nostalgia Critic) movies are:

11. Despicable ME (3 words: IT'S SO FLUFFY!)
10. Little Nicky (Adam Sandler as usual, is hilarious)
9. Jurassic Park (I also liked the book, which I read after I saw it in 3D)
8. Finding Nemo (Enjoyable and cute, probably my favorite Pixar movie)
7. Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope (Don't diss the original trilogy)
6. Shrek (Mike Myers and Eddie Murphy make a great comic duo!)
5. Pokemon the First Movie (Made me realize Mewtwo is a BADASS!)
4. The Lion King (this movie made up the majority of my pre-Pokemon life)
3. 10,000 BC (I really liked the effects, plot wasn't too bad either)
2. Ted (It was absolutely hilarious! Especially the Thunder Buddy song!)
1. Monty Python & The Holy Grail (What.. A... RIOT!)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

I like alice in wonderland a lot <3

I want to watch pokemon jirachi wishmaker again sometime too. Its still my favorite pokemon film, i think^^


----------

